# Used cars - GCC Spec or American Spec



## JPC

Hi folks

I'm looking to buy a used car and from the model I'm after (Nissan Altima) I'm seeing quite a difference in price for a GCC spec compared to an American spec. I had a lease car for 4 years with the Altima and had very little problems so decided to stick to the same now I need to buy my own.

Only difference that I'm aware of between these 2 are the radiator and AC condenser are smaller in the American spec model but I assume there must be more to it than this.

Prices are much cheaper for American spec model but does anyone have any experience of using these out here as I assume the AC wont be as good, certainly in the summer months.

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers
JP


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I had a US (Florida first regd) spec car here and it was terrible. 

AC couldn't cope and the radio didn't pick up most UAE stations due to differences in the frequencies here. The main dealer wouldn't touch it as a "grey" import. 

I wouldn't buy another unless imported through the main dealer with a main dealer warranty. Whatever the cost saving it is not worth the headaches.


----------



## VWCefiro

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I had a US (Florida first regd) spec car here and it was terrible.
> 
> AC couldn't cope and the radio didn't pick up most UAE stations due to differences in the frequencies here. The main dealer wouldn't touch it as a "grey" import.
> 
> I wouldn't buy another unless imported through the main dealer with a main dealer warranty. Whatever the cost saving it is not worth the headaches.


I got the same imported from Florida AC is ok just not in the summer but it's all thanks to my black interior hell I always said this you can cook eggs in my dashboard literally! 

my reception is ok I pick up most stations only issue is miles to kilometers gets awhile to get used to lol

I would agree on getting it from the main dealer


----------



## Budw

Car companies make considerable changes to the cooling of the engine, transmission and AC components with cars sold in the GCC. Even the engine tuning is altered in some cases to avoid extra heat generation. 

These changes are not all related to GCC specs, but cars sold here are generally much better prepared to cope with the heat.

One example is the 2013 Lincoln MKX of my wife; I have see the same car back home (California), but the GCC spec version has a few visible additions under the hood: 2 additional fan's, the radiators are much larger, especially the one for the AC. 

In this climate I would always buy GCC spec.


----------



## mehranR

I hope my cars do fine since they were bought in Arizona.


----------



## JPC

Thanks for the reply folks, much appreciated.

After speaking with a few people who were trying to sell them they pretty much all said there was no difference but I tended not to believe that.

What you all say makes sense and confirmed my suspicions so think I'll stick to GCC.

Thanks again!!


----------



## saraswat

Some more info here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-gcc-specs-important.html?highlight=gcc+specs

A rather long debate on the subject


----------



## VWCefiro

mehranR said:


> I hope my cars do fine since they were bought in Arizona.


your cars will do fine since Arizona has almost the same humidity as here so it might be different from the other counterparts


----------



## fcjb1970

VWCefiro said:


> your cars will do fine since Arizona has almost the same humidity as here so it might be different from the other counterparts


What are you talking about? Humidity in AZ is very low, like 35%. Humidity in Dubai in summer is about 60%. Temperatures are in the same range, but humidity of the two locations are no where close. Which if you have been to both places in summer is pretty obvious


----------



## VWCefiro

oh sorry then I meant temperature


----------

